# Nutty Rice(a Side Dish)



## sarah (Dec 19, 2004)

I absolutely love this rice dish,and have made it many times for dinner parties,and there isnt a soul who hasnt fallen in love with it,and its so simple and easy to prepare....

   What you need is good basmati rice.Cook it in a little chicken broth and peanut oil or you could use butter instead of peanut oil if you want.Add salt.Fry some shredded carrots until they are tender but not wilted,fry some black raisins in a little oil,and after 3 minutes add some water and sugar,drain both the carrots and raisins.Fry some pine nuts, cashews and almonds,drain.When the rice is cooked take it out in a casserole dish and garnish with carrots,raisins,pine nuts,cashews and almonds and a little melted butter! they r ready to be devoured!


----------



## Erik (Dec 19, 2004)

YUM!!!!!! Totally sounds good. Think that will go perfect with the pheasant my father-in-law is giving me!!!!!


----------



## sarah (Dec 19, 2004)

glad u like it,i'm sure u will like it more when u cook n eat them!


----------

